# Suite Office



## Pifou80 (6 Mars 2010)

Salut tout le monde, 

qqn pourrait-il me conseiller une suite office (ou plus simplement, un bignou qui ouvre, édite et enregistre des .doc/.docx, .xls/xlsx et .ppt/pptx) si possible gratuitement capable de fonctionner sur un Emac 1,25ghz avec 256 Mb de Ram?

Meme une version d'essai temporaire suffirait, j'ai prévu de passer à 1Go de Ram d'ici un mois ou deux quand les finances le permettront, mais en attendant j'avoue que je ne trouve pas de vieilles versions pour faire l'affaire le temps que.

Merci d'avance.

Je vous aime tous,


----------



## Invité (7 Mars 2010)

Open Office ?


----------



## pascalformac (7 Mars 2010)

bonjour
sujet abordé des dizaines de fois
C'est donc l'occasion d'utiliser l'excellente recherche interne ( en haut à coté de liens rapides) pour retrouver les sujets et les divers réponses et choix

( recherche avancée c'est mieux, plus ciblée)

en passant , sans install
toutes les suites  " officiennes " en ligne gratuites


----------



## Pifou80 (7 Mars 2010)

Re, 

j'ai mal formulé ma question, en fait la contrainte c'est pas de savoir si Open office, néooffice ou autre... c'est juste que je pensais que les 256 MB de RAm étaient contraignants pour installer Oo.org ou autre...

Le premier teste que j'avais fait plantait la machine, donc, j'ai cherché une suite office qui n'exige que 256MB de Ram (OO, même en v2.2 en demande 512 (MB)).

Bref, en fait le soucis ne venait pas de là (mais de la liste des drivers graphiques qui faisait freezer lEmac si ça vous interresse vraiment ), une fois ce problème solutionné, ça fonctionne (ça rame un peu, mais ça fera largement l'affaire).

Merci amis de l'espace geek et de pleins de bonne humeur du dimanche matin. 

Je vous aime tous.


----------



## Le docteur (7 Mars 2010)

J'aurais tendance à dire : AppleWorks...
Reste à en trouver un... et à confirmer...


----------



## pascalformac (7 Mars 2010)

j'aurai tendance à dire
achete des barrettes de memoire

DEUX gigas max réel
( soit HUIT FOIS ta ram actuelle)

barrettes 512 ram
 25 euros chez macway


----------



## Le docteur (7 Mars 2010)

Oui, c'est clair qu'à ce prix-là...
Je pensais que de la ram d'eMac coûtait plus cher... EDIT : ah ! c'est des 512 !!

Sinon, même si c'est clair que Pascalformac a raison, j'ai fait un petit test

Sur mon PowerBook (miraculeusement ressuscité depuis que je ne le branche plus à mon boulot : vous ne me croirez pas mais une barrette interne théoriquement morte est redevenu fonctionnelle!), enfin bref : 

- Word 2004 : 136 MO d'occupation RAM
- OpenOffice : 110MO 
- (iWork) Pages : 33MO
- AppleWorks (notée bizarrement "nul") : 18Mo
- AbiWord (18MO)

Par contre je ne pige pas pour la mémoire : l'eMAc est donné pour un maxi à 2GO sur deux slots et on ne trouve que des barrettes de 512... Bon ! Ca permet déjà de voir venir en tout cas... Mon PowerBook tourne à 1,25 GO de RAM et il est capable de faire tous les tests cités ensemble...
EDIT : apparemment c'est bien 1GO maxi selon le configurateur de Kingston, autant pour moi.

Donc : 768 ou 1GO, dans un cas ça donne du souffle déjà de façon très appréciable, dans l'autre ça commence à faire du vieux Mac une bêbête très respectable, et comme on peut les acheter au fur et à mesure, décidément... c'est un bon plan... A la limite on peut envisager d'en rester à 768 si tout va bien...

A mon avis l'upgrade doit filer un sacré coup de jeune. Je crois que j'avais d'abord mis 768 sur mon PowerBook et c'était déjà tout à fait honnête... Les 1,25 m'ont encore un peu fluidifié le truc...


----------



## pascalformac (7 Mars 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> Par contre je ne pige pas pour la mémoire : l'eMAc est donné pour un maxi à 2GO


c'est 2G au total !

quelque soit le mac  le total compte
-ram preinstallée en usine ( factory installed) 
  en general inaccessible directement par l'utilisateur, faut tout demonter pour aller la changer
 +
-les slots accessibles pour ajout facile par l'utilisateur
(dits user slots)



> sur deux slots et on ne trouve que des barrettes de 512... Bon !


chez ce marchand
Par ailleurs je ne connais pas le max possible pour la ram "usine"
( si on en trouve encore , pour emac pas sûr)


----------



## Le docteur (7 Mars 2010)

Même résultat chez Macway, Crucial et Kingston...
512 mo only


----------



## pascalformac (7 Mars 2010)

ce qui ici donnerait 1024 + les 256 déjà là

5 fois plus puissant sans courir partout


----------



## christophe2312 (7 Mars 2010)

Bonjour
La ram 1G pour imac g5 non isight fonctionne parfaitement sur ma machine
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/3747/memoire-kit-2-go-2-x-1-go-ddr-400-mhz-pc3200-g5-imac-g5.html


----------



## Pifou80 (7 Mars 2010)

Oui oui, j'avais prévu de passer à 1Go de RAM (ou 2, mais la bible des mémoires accrochée en haut du topic PPC du forum ne donne qu'1 Go Maximum).

J'ai jeté un oeil, les 2 barrettes sont amovibles. 

Donc, c'est prévu (je veut bien la confirmation qu'on peut les passer à 2 Go), dès que le porte monnaie est dispo.

Merci, je vous aime tous


----------



## pascalformac (7 Mars 2010)

Cette question a été abordée à gogo
il y a DEUX maxi
l'officiel ( celui dans les fils epinglés et de la doc Apple)

et le réel
( souvent le même , parfois superieur)

va  donc telecharger mactracker qui te donne  les details sur tous les macs
(et donc le tien)


----------



## christophe2312 (7 Mars 2010)

Donc, c'est prévu (je veut bien la confirmation qu'on peut les passer à 2 Go), dès que le porte monnaie est dispo.
http://forums.macg.co/membres/christophe2312/albums-overclock-emac.html
Pour vous rassurez

Merci, je vous aime tous[/QUOTE]

Ah  c est tout gentil ce petit message  !!!!!!


----------



## Invité (7 Mars 2010)

christophe2312 a dit:


> Ah  c est tout gentil ce petit message  !!!!!!



C'est paske t'es né le jour juste avant Noël que t'es si gentil ? :rateau:


----------



## christophe2312 (7 Mars 2010)

Invité a dit:


> C'est paske t'es né le jour juste avant Noël que t'es si gentil ? :rateau:



Possible!!!!! Promis je serais plus ferme dans mes reponses:rose:


----------



## Pifou80 (7 Mars 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> Cette question a été abordée à gogo
> il y a DEUX maxi
> l'officiel ( celui dans les fils epinglés et de la doc Apple)
> 
> ...



Merci pascalformac... mais je bloque un peu sur la notion de DEUX maximums.. en fait je pense qu'il n'y en a qu'un de maximum, enfin c'est comme ça que j'ai été formaté. Donc rigueur scientifique obligeant, on va pas s'étendre sur les populations étudiées (réelles ou officielles...).

La vérité, c'est ce que le plus grand monde croit, je propose donc qu'on se le fasse (rapidement avant de se faire envoyer paître par un modo) à la démocratie 

Sinon, je continue à tous vous aimer!


----------



## pascalformac (7 Mars 2010)

Pifou80 a dit:


> Merci pascalformac... mais je bloque un peu sur la notion de DEUX maximums.. en fait je pense qu'il n'y en a qu'un de maximum, enfin c'est comme ça que j'ai été formaté. Donc rigueur scientifique obligeant, on va pas s'étendre sur les populations étudiées (réelles ou officielles...).!


c'est pourtant très simple à comprendre

le max officiel est celui annoncé dans la brochure

le max réel est celui constaté dans les utilisations ( qui sont forcement APRES publication de la brochure)
les faits, coco , les faits
et pas besoin d'une aggregue  en _phénomenologie_ ( ou obureau ne soyons pas bégueules) pour en tirer parti


----------

